# Free State of Jones?



## B. Kidd (Sep 21, 2016)

Didn't see any reviews here and thinking of renting it. Worth it?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Didn't see any reviews here and thinking of renting it. Worth it?


Try IMDB...
Free State of Jones (2016) - IMDb


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 21, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't see any reviews here and thinking of renting it. Worth it?
> ...



I couldn't read your post as I got fixated on the pic in your profile. Maybe I'll rent a porno instead........................


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 21, 2016)

What's it about ?


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 21, 2016)

I considered watching it today. If you haven't rented it by the then I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 21, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> What's it about ?



A farmer from Mississippi leads a group of rebels against the Confederate army. Starring Matthew McConnawhatever...


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 21, 2016)

I trust alot of USMB reviewers.........which is why I asked.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 21, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> I trust alot of USMB reviewers.........which is why I asked.



I thought _Dude Where's My Car_ was a cinematic masterpiece.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 28, 2016)

I rented it and liked it.
I can see why the Hollywood crowd did not support it, as it showed post-civil war Democrats in their true KKK and Jim Crow infamous glory! Also, Chinese financial backers helped produce it.

The movie was also historically accurate, as it pretty much stuck to Newton Knight's biographical facts published in the Smithsonian Magazine earlier this year.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 29, 2016)

Got a choice between this and the Magnificent 7 on saturday. First time I can remember 2 westerns on at the same time. Leaning towards this as I think the other one will stll be showing next week.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 2, 2016)

Been wondering myself if it's worth a rent. I picked up Conjuring 2 instead. That nun reminded me of my God fixated ex wife


----------

